# Gutfeld: California Ads Trashing E-Cigs, Flimsy Lies



## Alex (28/3/15)

*Gutfeld: California Ads Trashing E-Cigs 'Demonize With Flimsy Lies'*

As seen on The Five 

video in source : http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/03/27/gutfeld-california-ads-trashing-e-cigs-demonize-flimsy-lies

Greg Gutfeld tonight sounded off on California ads which trash e-cigarettes.

“The Five” co-host said that the ads “demonize with flimsy lies.” The ads claim that e-cigarettes are as addictive as heroin and have unknown long-term effects.

In reality, Gutfeld said that e-cigarettes don’t contain tobacco and that they help people quit real cigarettes.

“The ads do exactly what they accused e-cigs of doing – seductively marketing something deadly. It’s not an ad, it’s propaganda,” he said.

Gutfeld speculated that perhaps the government doesn’t want Americans to quit smoking because that’s how it makes money.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/3/15)

Alex said:


> *Gutfeld: California Ads Trashing E-Cigs 'Demonize With Flimsy Lies'*
> 
> As seen on The Five
> 
> ...



That man is a e-cig hero!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (28/3/15)

vaping is not going to go away


----------

